# Random I know!



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok I know this is weird but as well as having my animals I also knit!

This is what I can only describe as the accidental style haha!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That is a HUGE knitting needle!
Very stylish


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

WoodWitch said:


> That is a HUGE knitting needle!
> Very stylish


Haha yeah I use these ones for making blankets! I am a small person so it looks like a hobbit is knitting with normal sized knitting needles! Haha


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Sizzlea89 said:


> WoodWitch said:
> 
> 
> > That is a HUGE knitting needle!
> ...


Show us the blankets too! Very cool, hairstyle by the way


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Sizzlea89 said:
> 
> 
> > WoodWitch said:
> ...


Why thank you haha!
In only got one finished at the moment but I am working on one for my mum  I will take pictures and upload them


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Red and black blanket


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Blue and white


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats cool, i want one


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I -love- the red and black one. If you give me yarn and needles, I will make... A tangled knot! :lol:


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> I -love- the red and black one. If you give me yarn and needles, I will make... A tangled knot! :lol:


Haha that's how I started out! Then my granny showed me how to knit and that's been me since then. I've done many many blankets but given them to brothers, nieces and nephews and other family members haha had a full cupboard full! And the wool I buy is from the £1 shop so they weren't even expensive to make


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

DomLangowski said:


> Thats cool, i want one


Haha I would send you one but I'm currently working on one for my mum lol she's wanted one for a while and I thought I would be nice and make her one for her birthday


----------

